# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ขายที่ดินเปล่าถมแล้วในถนนรามอินทราซอย 14 หรือ ซอยมัยลาภ กรุงเทพมหานคร

## PRAPAS99

:Embarrassment: *ขายที่ดินเปล่าถมแล้วราคาถูก มีเนื้อที่ 1 ไร่ 0 งาน 60 ตารางวา หรือ 460 ตารางวา ที่ดินที่ขายเข้าทางถนนรามอินทราซอย 14 ประมาณ 1 ก.ม. เลี้ยวซ้ายเข้าซอยรามอินทราซอย 14 แยก 17 ประมาณ 300 เมตร ถ้าเข้าทางถนนเกษตรตัดใหม่ หรือ ถนนประเสริฐมนูกิจซอย 29 ข้ามสะพานข้ามคลองโคกคราม ซอยรามอินทรา 14 แยก 17 อยู่ทางด้านขวามือ ถนนรามอินทรา 14 แยก 17 เป็นเส้นทางลัดไปออกถนนรามอินทราซอย 34 และ ขึ้นทางด่วนเอกมัย-รามอินทราได้ ที่ดินที่ขายเป็นรูปสี่เหลี่ยมผื้นผ้ากว้างติดถนนประมาณ 80 เมตร ลึกประมาณ 24 เมตร ที่ดินที่ขายล้อมรั้วคอนกรีตไว้ทั้งหมดแล้ว ในที่ดินขณะนี้ปลูกกล้วยไว้ ขายทั้งหมดในราคาตารางวาละ 70,000 บาท/ตารางวา ค่าธรรมเนี่ยมต่างผู้ขายออกทั้งหมด
สนใจติดต่อที่ คุณแอ๊ก 085-358-3556* :Frown:

----------

